
On Twitter: “Vitalik, why are blockchains better than spreadsheets?” - eddieoz
https://twitter.com/udiWertheimer/status/1263178251201056769
======
eddieoz
In the opening of the new twitter feature, Udi Wertheimer launched a harsh
thread and invited Vitalik to participate.

